# Fire Supression for membrane structures



## Joker

A developer has submitted plans for a 150x300 soccer field for "50 occupants". (Don't laugh)

IBC 2012 section 903.2.1.3 (1) calls for it to be fire suppressed. Of course the manufacturer says they've built

Them all over the universe and no one has required it, there's no way you can install a sprinkler system in this structure, The material won't burn, yada yada.  Even though I've never seen a sprinkler system in the few structures I've been in, I'm requiring they plead their case before the board of appeals. If you've had these structures built in your area without fire suppression(when required) how was it approved?


----------



## cda

Steel structure support of the entire facility??

Did you happen to set an occupant load??

Bleachers being shown???


----------



## Francis Vineyard

How is the soccer field used as an [F] 903.2.1.3 Group A-3 not an A-4 or A-5?

303.4 Assembly Group A-3. Assembly uses intended for

worship, recreation or amusement and other assembly uses

not classified elsewhere in Group A including, but not limited

to:

303.5 Assembly Group A-4. Assembly uses intended for

viewing of indoor sporting events and activities with spectator

seating including, but not limited to:

303.6 Assembly Group A-5. Assembly uses intended for

participation in or viewing outdoor activities including, but

not limited to:


----------



## cda

Board of appeals is not suppose to wavie code requirements


----------



## steveray

I thought there was an "over the sports floor" for sprinklers exception somewhere......maybe that was just unlimited area buildings.....


----------



## cda

steveray said:
			
		

> I thought there was an "over the sports floor" for sprinklers exception somewhere......maybe that was just unlimited area buildings.....


2003 and 2006 not in the 2009 or later

903.2.1.4 Group A-4.

An automatic sprinkler system shall be provided for Group A-4 occupancies where one of the following conditions exists:

1. The fire area exceeds 12,000 square feet (1115 m2);

2. The fire area has an occupant load of 300 or more; or

3. The fire area is located on a floor other than the level of exit discharge.

Exception: Areas used exclusively as participant sports areas where the main floor area is located at the same level as the level of exit discharge of the main entrance and exit.


----------



## Joker

cda said:
			
		

> Steel structure support of the entire facility??Did you happen to set an occupant load??
> 
> Bleachers being shown???


There's no steel structure. It's like a air blown golf dome and  It's supported by cables sewn into the dome fabric . No bleachers.

Occupant load will a minimum of 5000.


----------



## steveray

cda said:
			
		

> 2003 and 2006 not in the 2009 or later903.2.1.4 Group A-4.
> 
> An automatic sprinkler system shall be provided for Group A-4 occupancies where one of the following conditions exists:
> 
> 1. The fire area exceeds 12,000 square feet (1115 m2);
> 
> 2. The fire area has an occupant load of 300 or more; or
> 
> 3. The fire area is located on a floor other than the level of exit discharge.
> 
> Exception: Areas used exclusively as participant sports areas where the main floor area is located at the same level as the level of exit discharge of the main entrance and exit.


Well that should be the end of those then....


----------



## Joker

According to the developer it's  Only practice. If it was a4 it would still require sprinklers.


----------



## steveray

Joker said:
			
		

> There's no steel structure. It's like a air blown golf dome and  It's supported by cables sewn into the dome fabric . No bleachers. Occupant load will a minimum of 5000.


There might be a steel structure.....

3102.8.3 Support provisions. A system capable of supporting the membrane in the event of deflation shall be provided for in air-supported and air-inflated structures having an occupant load of 50 or more or where covering a swimming pool regardless of occupant load. The support system shall be capable of maintaining membrane structures used as a roof for Type I construction not less than 20 feet (6096 mm) above floor or seating areas. The support system shall be capable of maintaining other membranes at least 7 feet (2134 mm) above the floor, seating area or surface of the water.


----------



## Joker

Our code doesn't have that exception.


----------



## steveray

They have their own ASCE standard, make sure you can accept it (legally)as they cannot meet my snow load 30psf  and they do all fall down at some point....


----------



## Joker

Agreed. I can't deny them their recourse though. Hopefully they would be able to provide some sort of alternative.


----------



## Joker

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> How is the soccer field used as an [F] 903.2.1.3 Group A-3 not an A-4 or A-5?303.4 Assembly Group A-3. Assembly uses intended for
> 
> worship, recreation or amusement and other assembly uses
> 
> not classified elsewhere in Group A including, but not limited
> 
> to:
> 
> 303.5 Assembly Group A-4. Assembly uses intended for
> 
> viewing of indoor sporting events and activities with spectator
> 
> seating including, but not limited to:
> 
> 303.6 Assembly Group A-5. Assembly uses intended for
> 
> participation in or viewing outdoor activities including, but
> 
> not limited to:


According to the developer it's Only practice. If it was a4 it would still require sprinklers.


----------



## Joker

cda said:
			
		

> Board of appeals is not suppose to wavie code requirements


Agreed. I can't deny them their recourse though. Hopefully they would be able to provide some sort of alternative.


----------



## Joker

steveray said:
			
		

> There might be a steel structure.....3102.8.3 Support provisions. A system capable of supporting the membrane in the event of deflation shall be provided for in air-supported and air-inflated structures having an occupant load of 50 or more or where covering a swimming pool regardless of occupant load. The support system shall be capable of maintaining membrane structures used as a roof for Type I construction not less than 20 feet (6096 mm) above floor or seating areas. The support system shall be capable of maintaining other membranes at least 7 feet (2134 mm) above the floor, seating area or surface of the water.


I'll have my reviewers take another look at it and advise. THANKS!.


----------



## cda

I take this to be a permanant structure over 180 days??

Have you tried to read thru 3102 IBC 2009??? To see if it meets those requirements?


----------



## cda

Using the fire code ask for third party review of the entire project on the owner's dime. By a fire protecion engineer


----------



## cda

Ok see RGLA reply

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-building-codes/14818-air-supported-soccer-field.html


----------



## Joker

cda said:
			
		

> ok see rgla replyhttp://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-building-codes/14818-air-supported-soccer-field.html


thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joker

cda said:
			
		

> I take this to be a permanant structure over 180 days??Have you tried to read thru 3102 IBC 2009??? To see if it meets those requirements?


It's Over 180 days. Ill check the 09 code.


----------



## cda

Joker said:
			
		

> It's Over 180 days. Ill check the 09 code.


I just thru out 09, just check whatever code you are under

Should not be much change


----------

